# Saturday morning at work desk check



## Paul33

Who else is ever so lucky to be at work on a Saturday morning?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Who else is ever so lucky to be at work on a Saturday morning?



I work many weekends @Paul33 , but at the home office
This weekend is an exception

Have a great day and hope you manage to have some time off later this weekend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> I work many weekends @Paul33 , but at the home office
> This weekend is an exception
> 
> Have a great day and hope you manage to have some time off later this weekend



Thanks @Silver. Work is way more manageable with a good diy to keep me company

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

A walk around the Guest House with HRH, after taking the photo, I got the Oh Really remark. Some people don't understand us vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Paul33 I am

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Cave Johnson said:


> @Paul33 I am
> 
> View attachment 101968



I check you there!


----------



## Paul33

Calling all you lucky sods who are working saturdays with me!!!

A goon and some diy dinner lady does make it a whole bunch better though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Paul33 said:


> A goon and some diy dinner lady does make it a whole bunch better though




Exactly which Dinner Lady were you planning to diy ?




FYI I think the one on the far left is the cutest.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Exactly which Dinner Lady were you planning to diy ?
> 
> View attachment 109482
> 
> 
> FYI I think the one on the far left is the cutest.



The all look like a good time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

@Paul33 same boat here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Early morning Saturday desk check with a few of my closest friends

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Saturday morning work desk check proudly brought to you by Toyota 




3/4 way done with this bottle of juice and I'm going to need more in a hurry :eeeeeeek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Greyz said:


> Saturday morning work desk check proudly brought to you by Toyota
> 
> View attachment 119623
> 
> 
> 3/4 way done with this bottle of juice and I'm going to need more in a hurry :eeeeeeek
> 
> View attachment 119624


Hey dude. Long time!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Paul33 said:


> Hey dude. Long time!!!!


Yeah bud, I trust your well. It's nice to know im not the only one working. Misery loves company after all. 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Greyz said:


> Yeah bud, I trust your well. It's nice to know im not the only one working. Misery loves company after all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


I got your back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Precisely what Saturday mornings at work were made for!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This is my 1st Saturday off in weeks. Currently watching looney tunes with the kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> This is my 1st Saturday off in weeks. Currently watching looney tunes with the kids


I wish. 

I bet my kids are watching looney tunes but I’m definitely not!


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> I wish.
> 
> I bet my kids are watching looney tunes but I’m definitely not!


If i were at work this Saturday morning, I would be in loony tunes...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Been at work since 5:45am

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777

Paul33 said:


> Been at work since 5:45am
> 
> View attachment 124477


It's been quite some time since I resigned from my previous job, so can't really say anything now...but @Paul33 , you only start at 5:45? What a life of leisure you must lead you lucky bastard. Are you some sort of Director or Executive to be this lucky?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Steyn777 said:


> It's been quite some time since I resigned from my previous job, so can't really say anything now...but @Paul33 , you only start at 5:45? What a life of leisure you must lead you lucky bastard. Are you some sort of Director or Executive to be this lucky?


Absolutely. I’m head general dogs body to have the privilege of working at 5:45am on a Saturday morning. Not just anyone can be this lucky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

what was the dislike rating for @Steyn777?


----------



## Steyn777

Paul33 said:


> what was the dislike rating for @Steyn777?


If you didn't mention it I wouldn't have seen it, scrolling error sorry man.

And I kid of course about the hour, I was there for 7 years man, when I realised that this is now seriously affecting the time I get to spend with my son, I opted out.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Steyn777 said:


> If you didn't mention it I wouldn't have seen it, scrolling error sorry man.
> 
> And I kid of course about the hour, I was there for 7 years man, when I realised that this is now seriously affecting the time I get to spend with my son, I opted out.


All good. I error scroll a lot!!

I caught your sarcasm about the hour, no stress. 

I work every alternate weekend but my daughter comes and sits here with me so that’s cool and then later today my son and I are going to Kings Park to watch the rugby so my a bad Saturday all in all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Been teaching since 7 am! Saturday desk check.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

What are you teaching @Jengz ?


----------



## Silver

Sat morning at the desk. 







It's funny. Based on what you have the time to pitstop you sometimes end up with unusual combinations!

Skyline , Evod and Cue 

The rest need pitstopping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> What are you teaching @Jengz ?



I have my own FET college and school, morning sessions I teach Adult Matric classes to those who were unable to do matric in the past, commerce subjects. 

Afternoons I teach commerce based diplomas to individuals who need to bridge to get entrance into a degree.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> I have my own FET college and school, morning sessions I teach Adult Matric classes to those who were unable to do matric in the past, commerce subjects.
> 
> Afternoons I teach commerce based diplomas to individuals who need to bridge to get entrance into a degree.



Oh wow that is amazing!
Congrats on that!
Educating the nation
Respect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Oh wow that is amazing!
> Congrats on that!
> Educating the nation
> Respect


Thanks @Silver 

The only job I’ll ever enjoy... love what I do! It’s a pitty that what I love doesn’t allow for HE gear though! 

But if I close my eyes and Vape I can use my imagination to fulfill that void

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> The only job I’ll ever enjoy... love what I do! It’s a pitty that what I love doesn’t allow for HE gear though!
> 
> But if I close my eyes and Vape I can use my imagination to fulfill that void



Lol @Jengz 
The gear and the enjoyment thereof is in the eye of the beholder
Long live my Evod - am vaping it right now and it gives me just as much pleasure (in a different way) with the right juice as any other gear!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sorry guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 124509
> 
> 
> Sorry guys


Bliksem! It’s a good thing I’m driving out to Zebula golf resort after work today for braai time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Work for me on a Saturday morning is rewicking and refilling RTA's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 124509
> 
> 
> Sorry guys


I nearly gave you a dislike, but cannot because a braai is a braai. Both locusts not here  this weekend so no braaai for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> I nearly gave you a dislike, but cannot because a braai is a braai. Both locusts not here  this weekend so no braaai for me


Hahaha. Sorry im off a Saturday once a month. Couldnt resist

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Happy Saturday Ecigssa

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Desk Check

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 126211
> Desk Check


My curiosity is getting the better of me C4D. What on earth machine is that? It has a cycle start and a feed pause and that is all I can make out.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> My curiosity is getting the better of me C4D. What on earth machine is that? It has a cycle start and a feed pause and that is all I can make out.
> 
> Regards



Hahaha good eyes.
Shes a CNC Lathe machine @Raindance

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha good eyes.
> Shes a CNC Lathe machine @Raindance
> View attachment 126214


Damn, you get to play with some awesome toys! 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Saturday morning desk check.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> Damn, you get to play with some awesome toys!
> 
> Regards



A little more fun then sitting behind a desk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha good eyes.
> Shes a CNC Lathe machine @Raindance
> View attachment 126214


Haas...Rolls Royce of CNC machines!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pixstar said:


> Haas...Rolls Royce of CNC machines!



Lovely machines to work on Pa, very user friendly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Happy Saturday all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

My Saturday morning desk check... late to the draw because I’ve been slaaaaaving all morning!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## RayDeny

What my Saturday looks like, aircraft manuals and JSA forms. Fortunately my indecision where mods are concerned means I have four littering my desk.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Sucks to be at work but rugby and a few mods makes it almost tolerable...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It sucks that you have to be at work on the weekend but if you are able to watch rugby, and get paid for it, it can't be that bad.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It sucks that you have to be at work on the weekend but if you are able to watch rugby, and get paid for it, it can't be that bad.


Agreed plus my son is with me so we get to spend more time together so that’s always lekker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Anthony Richardson

working in a Vape Shop, so can this really be classified as work??

But still not at home, and with this rainy weather we can in Centurion it makes the day feel quite long

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Anthony Richardson said:


> working in a Vape Shop, so can this really be classified as work??
> 
> But still not at home, and with this rainy weather we can in Centurion it makes the day feel quite long
> View attachment 189693


It’s raining in Durbs on and off still and obviously poured yesterday and then they cancelled the cricket. Bummed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anthony Richardson

Paul33 said:


> It’s raining in Durbs on and off still and obviously poured yesterday and then they cancelled the cricket. Bummed.


That's a big bummer dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Anthony Richardson said:


> That's a big bummer dude


Huge. 

you guys need to do an anti rain dance up there for the pink day tomorrow!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Happy Saturday to one and all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Happy Saturday to one and all
> 
> View attachment 198972


Been a while since a post appeared here @Paul33 , have a great day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Been a while since a post appeared here @Paul33 , have a great day.


True story @Room Fogger but I would rather be at home but not a problem

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Run arounds for today :

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> Run arounds for today :
> View attachment 198987


I like that Gen!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Might as well make work productive while I’m here...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

The flavour off this Mato RDTA is amazing but my word it’s TAAAALLLLLLLLLL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Working hard this morning

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Work lineup today, fok i hate working on a Saturday. Especially when students never slept the night before and ask 'Sir, what's the difference between time in minutes and time in seconds?'

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Time to be even less productive

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## HPBotha

Plastic on the desk! and seeing as I work from home now..... its plastic all the way!!! 






we all need hobbies after 119 days of no legal ecigs!! Have a lekker weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

HPBotha said:


> Plastic on the desk! and seeing as I work from home now..... its plastic all the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all need hobbies after 119 days of no legal ecigs!! Have a lekker weekend!!!




Yes, but if you run out you can do a vital stock check. You know, just in case.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha

DavyH said:


> Yes, but if you run out you can do a vital stock check. You know, just in case.


I tried that "need to check if the warehouse stock is still good" line.... with no success. I am stuck just like everyone else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Time for work. Morning all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Time for work. Morning all.
> 
> View attachment 204309



what is the R2.00 for again ?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> what is the R2.00 for again ?


It's for the 510 thingymabob on the billet box. Fits perfect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> what is the R2.00 for again ?


Lunch money. Times are rough

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> Lunch money. Times are rough


Lunch and dinner money

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Lunch money. Times are rough


Agree, I use my retirement investment, a 20c piece, my prize belonging at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Agree, I use my retirement investment, a 20c piece, my prize belonging at this stage.


I hear you

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Trying to make Saturday work better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Billet box is in my bag somewhere with a flat battery and like a true dumbass I left my batteries at home

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Silver

Sat morning work session...

tobacco MTL

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Happy Saturday at graft with my expanding team of Gears

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## GerrieP

Saturday morning desk check....
Half pen pusher, half site agent.
Have a blessed weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

GerrieP said:


> View attachment 211597
> View attachment 211594
> View attachment 211595
> View attachment 211596
> Saturday morning desk check....
> Half pen pusher, half site agent.
> Have a blessed weekend.
> View attachment 211594
> View attachment 211595
> View attachment 211596


Working the in the mining explosives space I feel your pain on broken down yellow kit @GerrieP ... hope was a quick recovery

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP

incredible_hullk said:


> Working the in the mining explosives space I feel your pain on broken down yellow kit @GerrieP ... hope was a quick recovery


@incredible_hullk unfortunately not my friend. We use sub contractors and it takes forever and a day for them to get machinery fixed. No sence of urgency. I am the one who has to report on lost production. But the site is only running now for a month. Lets hope things change for the better for their sake. Always up for a fight.....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

GerrieP said:


> @incredible_hullk unfortunately not my friend. We use sub contractors and it takes forever and a day for them to get machinery fixed. No sence of urgency. I am the one who has to report on lost production. But the site is only running now for a month. Lets hope things change for the better for their sake. Always up for a fight.....


Hear you @GerrieP ... after all subbies are not measured on BCM and ROM ... so they are slow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Welcome to sunny Durban in the Springtime. It's Kak and pouring rain at work this morning!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Now a real desk check 

The empire strikes back, just for you @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Not too much work to do.... lets tests some setups rather....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## eugene10111

Is that small, smaller , smallest, rather big, bigger, biggest. or good, better best

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marcelle Brand

My turn for a Saturday work session

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

I’m here as well @Marcelle Brand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## GerrieP

Also present @Marcelle Brand @Paul33
Field desk today..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Even me was there too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Aryanto clocked in as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Maximum effort at work this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

My

desk is a bit wonky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Making the most of my Saturday at work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> Making the most of my Saturday at work
> 
> View attachment 223016


That scene together with order 66 rates as my top 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Munro31



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Heading home today.... tonight clouds will be chucked...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Heading home today.... tonight clouds will be chucked...
> 
> View attachment 230941


Working Saturdays is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Happy Saturday at work day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Morning all,

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Morning all,

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Asterix

Procrastinating... not really in the mood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Munro31

Asterix said:


> Procrastinating... not really in the mood.
> 
> View attachment 247862


I spell it like this Pro-crastinating, just makes sense

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 249289



 TAUREN SOLO!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN SOLO!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 249292


Shameless plug. I like it

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

